# Virus facebook, lycos, adresse mail



## anidou (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
je crois avoir attrapé un virus sur mon macbook. J'ai cliqué sur un lien via msn genre "coucou c'est toi, un lien contenant les mots facebook, lycos et mon adresse mail. 
Depuis, je n'arrive plus à envoyer de mail à partir de ma boîte. J'ai scanné mon ordi avec avast mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
Quelqu'un sait comment je peux m'en débarrasser sans passer par la case "suppression du compte"?
Merci!


----------



## Alycastre (17 Janvier 2008)

anidou a dit:


> J'ai scanné mon ordi avec avast mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
> Quelqu'un sait comment je peux m'en débarrasser sans passer par la case "suppression du compte"?
> Merci!



Tu n'as rien trouvé... :rateau: Et pour cause ! Sinon tu aurais droit à de beaux articles dans la presse, qui feraient de toi, une star


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (17 Janvier 2008)

... Le seul "virus" (<< entre guillemets) dont on entend parler ces derniers temps est un trojan horse qui se nomme DNSChanger et que l'on peut attraper à son insu sur certains sites. Afin de vérifier qu'il n'est pas présent sur une machine, on peut télécharger et utiliser gratuitement DNSChangerRemovalTool mais je n'irai pas affirmer que cela est en rapport avec ton problème.

Cordialement

Michel Wagner


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Janvier 2008)

Je ne suis pas capable de t'aider, mais tu devrais quand même apporter quelques précisions.
Est-ce ton compte hotmail qui foire ou un compte via Mail?
Si c'est hotmail, juste comme ça, as tu vérifier si tu n'as pas atteint la limite de stockage maximale? Peut être que si en plus l'option qui te permet d'enregistrer les mails envoyés sur le serveur est coché, alors tu ne peux plus rien envoyer tant que tu n'as rien supprimer .. (mais je doute que ce soit ça)

et si c'est microsoft, attend 24h.


----------



## anidou (17 Janvier 2008)

C'est un compte yahoo. Je n'ai aucun problème pour l'ouverture et la lecture, juste l'envoi. 
J'utilise Amsn et d'après mes contacts, ils n'ont pas reçu de lien de ma part et je pense que le seul impact du "lien contaminé" est sur ma boîte mail.


----------



## vaubaneurope (17 Janvier 2008)

anidou a dit:


> C'est un compte yahoo. Je n'ai aucun problème pour l'ouverture et la lecture, juste l'envoi.
> J'utilise Amsn et d'après mes contacts, ils n'ont pas reçu de lien de ma part et je pense que le seul impact du "lien contaminé" est sur ma boîte mail.




je viens d'avoir le meme truc que toi 


"c'est pas toi!?? http://members.lycos.co.uk/facebookphoto/?=vaubaneurope@hotmail.com"

je sais pas si c'est un virus mais si c'est le cas c'est surement pour pc et j'ai put m'en débarrasser facilement....


----------



## liane.foula (17 Janvier 2008)

Salut, j'ai eu le même lien à l'instant, j'ai cliqué et donc la fen^tre c'est ouverte. Heureusement j'avais antivir d'installé et il à tout bloqué 

En espérant qur tu puisses l'installer et le bloquer à ton tour.

Cordialement, (je laisse une pub, car inscrits ici juste pour t'aider) 

Ecouter et telecharger gratuitement


----------



## vaubaneurope (17 Janvier 2008)

confirmation c'est bien une saloperie mais pour pc, j'ai déjà 2 potes contaminé ça leur ouvre des ".exe" à la chaîne....


est ce que je vous ai dit que j'adorais mon mac? :love:


----------



## anidou (17 Janvier 2008)

Le seul problème est ma boîte mail sur yahoo, à vrai dire! Je n'arrive plus à envoyer de mail. Sinon, amsn fonctionne correctement.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2008)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... Le seul "virus" (<< entre guillemets) dont on entend parler ces derniers temps est un trojan horse qui se nomme DNSChanger et que l'on peut attraper à son insu sur certains sites. Afin de vérifier qu'il n'est pas présent sur une machine, on peut télécharger et utiliser gratuitement DNSChangerRemovalTool mais je n'irai pas affirmer que cela est en rapport avec ton problème.
> 
> Cordialement
> 
> Michel Wagner


RECTIFICATION

On ne l'attrape pas à son insu ! Faut arrêter de raconter n'importe quoi.

On attrape cette saleté en se baladant sur des sites pornographiques et en installant un pseudo plug-in QuickTime (mot de passe administrateur requis) pour visionner une video.

Si on l'attrapait "à son insu", ce serait une faille majeure du système, alors que là, il ne s'agit que de la faille habituelle, celle entre le clavier et la chaise => la bêtise.

Donc pas la peine de télécharger une autre saleté qui n'est là que pour promouvoir le commerce de la peur.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (18 Janvier 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> RECTIFICATION
> 
> On ne l'attrape pas à son insu ! Faut arrêter de raconter n'importe quoi.
> 
> ...



... pffffff ...
... qualifier de "bête" sur un forum celui qui n'a pas tes connaissances informatiques ne me paraît pas très généreux de ta part, ensuite on est toujours "bête" à son propre insu, ou bien en connais tu qui en sont concients ??? 

... des milliers (dixit SVMAC) de personnes ont été contaminées par cette saleté, donc tous visiblement bien achalandés en matière de bétise (ignorance me semblerait mieux indiqué), doublés de voyeurs car allant sur des sites pornos, comme tu sembles juger utile de le préciser (bravo la pédagogie).

... J'accepte ton rectificatif car je ne suis pas un débutant mais partant du principe qu'un forum permet l'échange d'information entre des personnes expérimentées et beaucoup d'autres qui le sont beaucoup moins, j'ai jugé qu'il n'était pas nécéssaire de parler de bétise et encore moins de préciser la nature de site que chacun est et reste libre de pratiquer.

... Simplement, la solution que je proposais de manière neutre dans mon post a été utilisée avec succès par plusieurs participants à des listes de diffusion sans que quiconque ne porte de jugement.

Cordialement

Michel Wagner


----------



## guytantakul (18 Janvier 2008)

Tranquille les gars ! 
Etant moi-même adepte de la pornographie, je m'en voudrais de porter un quelconque jugement


----------



## Ax6 (18 Janvier 2008)

Juste en dessous, en gras 



guytankul a dit:


> Tranquille les gars !
> Etant moi-même adepte de la pornographie, je m'en voudrais de porter un quelconque jugement



On l'a vu dans ton pseudo


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2008)

Il est parfaitement licite de se promener sur des sites pornographiques. Chacun fait comme il lui plaît, je ne porte aucun jugement, donc je ne vois pas où est le mal à évoquer cet aspect de la chose. Cela n'a rien d'infamant et je ne suis pas de ces tartufes qui crient "cachez ce sein que je ne saurais voir". Voilà pour la "pédagogie".

J'ai parlé de "bêtise" et pas de personnes "bêtes". Libre à chacun de ce reconnaître dans ce qualificatif au grès des circonstances.

Bêtise, je le confirme. Bêtise consistant à télécharger et installer un programme d'origine inconnue sur des sites réputés pour être des nids à virus et troyans.

Donc pas "à son insu" contrairement à ce que le post laissait croire mais sciemment et bêtement.

Quant à SVMMac... je ne lis plus cette feuille de choux depuis longtemps. D'ailleurs concernant la sécurité, je me méfie des revues : la peur fait vendre.


----------



## Ax6 (18 Janvier 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> la peur fait vendre.



Le sexe aussi d'ailleurs, c'est peut-être lié :mouais:


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (18 Janvier 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il est parfaitement licite de se promener sur des sites pornographiques. Chacun fait comme il lui plaît, je ne porte aucun jugement, donc je ne vois pas où est le mal à évoquer cet aspect de la chose. Cela n'a rien d'infamant et je ne suis pas de ces tartufes qui crient "cachez ce sein que je ne saurais voir". Voilà pour la "pédagogie".



... ok ok ok, pardon pardon mais je ne voulais pas lancer une polémique sur la bonne ou la mauvaise morale, je pensais simplement que tu savais que DNSChanger pouvait se diffuser autrement que par les sites pornos. "Never open such files especially when they come in *e-mail* or via *instant messenger* (ICQ, MSN, etc.)." Extrait tiré du site www.f-secure.com/v-descs/dnschang.shtml et notre ami semblait parler justement d'un lien MSN ... désolé



> J'ai parlé de "bêtise" et pas de personnes "bêtes". Libre à chacun de ce reconnaître dans ce qualificatif au grès des circonstances.



... bon, allez !!!
... Nous ne sommes pas des enfants, oubien ???



> Bêtise, je le confirme. Bêtise consistant à télécharger et installer un programme d'origine inconnue sur des sites réputés pour être des nids à virus et troyans.



... *http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/trojan_osx_dnschanger.shtml*
... Quand je lis la stratégie qu'utilise le malware pour se faire installer, j'ai encore une fois envie de dire que c'est l'ignorance des individus qui est en cause et non pas leur bétise ... maintenant ...



> Donc pas "à son insu" contrairement à ce que le post laissait croire mais sciemment et bêtement.



... je reconnais ne pas avoir été clair et je m'en excuse.



> Quant à SVMMac... je ne lis plus cette feuille de choux depuis longtemps. D'ailleurs concernant la sécurité, je me méfie des revues : la peur fait vendre.



... Ca, ça ne regarde que toi et personne d'autre !!!

Cordialement

Michel Wagner


----------



## vaubaneurope (19 Janvier 2008)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... ok ok ok, pardon pardon mais je ne voulais pas lancer une polémique sur la bonne ou la mauvaise morale, je pensais simplement que tu savais que DNSChanger pouvait se diffuser autrement que par les sites pornos. "Never open such files especially when they come in *e-mail* or via *instant messenger* (ICQ, MSN, etc.)." Extrait tiré du site www.f-secure.com/v-descs/dnschang.shtml et notre ami semblait parler justement d'un lien MSN ... désolé



je confirme pour avoir eu 2 fois le messages que c'est bien par msn....   une fenêtre de conversation s'ouvre d'un contacte sur votre liste ou il est écrit " c'est pas toi? .....  " mais ça ne fait rien au mac...    par contre 2 potes sur pc l'ont eu et m'ont dit que ça leur à ouvert une photo avec la gueule d'un mec vraiment pas beau tout de suite après il y a eu plein de dossier .exe qui s'ouvraient sur le bureau


----------



## anidou (19 Janvier 2008)

Et aucun problème sur ta boîte mail depuis?
Je peux toujours rien envoyer à partir de ma boîte mail depuis l'incident.


----------



## rolweb (19 Janvier 2008)

Je confirme aussi c'est bien par MSN et comme je suis curieux je l'ai ouvert et sa n'a rien fait au Imac 

Rolweb  

Ne regrette pas le passage de pc à mac surtout pour des conneries comme ça


----------



## anidou (19 Janvier 2008)

Nous sommes malheureusement dans l'impossibilité de traiter votre requête immédiatement. Cette erreur est temporaire, merci de réessayer plus tard.

Si vous continuez à voir cette page lors de visites ultérieures, merci de considérer les points énumérés ci-dessous.

Il se peut que votre ordinateur soit infesté par un logiciel espion ou un virus, qui pourrait volontairement vous empêcher d'accéder à nos pages.
Il est également possible que nous ayions détecté une activité réseau inhabituelle à partir de votre fournisseur d'accès à Internet. Dans ce cas, nous vous recommandons de le contacter.
Cette erreur est le plus souvent temporaire. Si après vérification des deux points précédents vous continuez à voir cette page, merci de nous contacter.

Retourner sur Yahoo!






Voilà ce que dit le message d'erreur lorsque j'essaye d'envoyer un mail.
On sait que le message vient de MSN.


----------



## vaubaneurope (19 Janvier 2008)

anidou a dit:


> Et aucun problème sur ta boîte mail depuis?
> Je peux toujours rien envoyer à partir de ma boîte mail depuis l'incident.



non je n'ai eu aucun probleme  avec mon mail....  quand j'ai clické sur le lien un dossier (vide) c'est mit sur mon bureau je l'ai jeté et voilà


----------

